# Moving to Germany to study , would love some guidance



## RahulMehra (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey guys ,

Hope all of you are having a wonderful day !
I am basically from India and I've applied for Msc.Economics and Msc.Finance at a few universities and have a really good chances of getting selected .
My questions relates to the job scenario in Germany for non-eu citizens after masters . As the student Visas seem to be really student/foreigner friendly , I'm hopeing that non-eu citizens with no-exp , would be offered jobs in germany .
But like every international students moving to another country to study , I am worried about the jobs .
I've heard in netherlands , spain etc... non-eu citizens donot get any kind of jobs (around 99% of them told me this ) . But I am not sure the scenario in Germany .
It would be wonderful if a few kind people can guide me regarding this matter .

Regards,

Rahul


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey I am a non- eu, and studied a master in Germany ( Berlin). 

I had the same fears as you in the beginning ( will they hire a foreigner? will it be easy? how will the pay be? etc)... but well, I was quite surprised at the benefits of being a student in Germany... you get free transportation in the city and you have special discounts on food and other things... over that in some unis you can have access to cheap accomodation ( waiting lists are for 1 year aprox) and on top of that... the government of Berlin gave every foreign student a 100 euro "welcome money" for chosing Berlin over other German city ( i heard later that other cities/towns give more welcome money but well, I was certainly not expecting this....

I got a student job right away ( working from 6 pm to 10pm) that certainly helped my finances. When it was time to find an internship, I just applied and I was surprised the responses I got. Just a few things that might have worked on my favor and is the advice I can give you:

- Learn as much German as you can ! Classes in unis are free
- I might have got a lot of responses because I already had 4 years of previous work experience back home in a German company, so I assume that when recruiters saw this big german name, they would feel comfortable also might have helped the fact that I was already B1 by the time I finished classes.
- Integrate and learn as much as you can: dont shut yourself within people from your same country
- Always check the student boards for mini jobs/ student jobs

When I finished my master, I had 4 job offers... but at this point I was comfortable speaking Deutsch, and actually 2 of my interviews were in Germanglish... 

On the other side, I had a colleague from Pakistan, very nice guy, with no work experience, and never bothered to learn German... the thing is that his 18 month job suchen visa expired, and he never had a single call for an interview... why? maybe because he didnt had work experience or never bothered to learn German. So advise for you: while you get an answer for you application, try to work for a German company in India ( I bet there are Siemens, Bosch, etc in there) and learn as much as German possible this is KEY and FUNDAMENTAL to get a job, because even if jobs are advertised in Englisch, they require German... 

All the best in this journey!


----------



## RahulMehra (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Maiux,

Thank you for your support and views . It has really made a huge difference as it has given me an insight on how welcoming the country is . and yes i will be starting my german courses soon .
but my biggest fear is , are there jobs or opportunity in finance or economics fields . as i see tech guys find it easy to gt a job there . it would be awesome if any of you could share your views regarding this , it would b extremly helpful.

thanking ,
rahul


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

well, I studied HR and they were jobs ... honestly I have no idea on finances, but check monster.de or stepstone so you can have an idea...


----------



## RahulMehra (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Miaux ,

Thank you for the reply and insight and extremely sorry for the late reply . the past few days have been horribly hectic for me .

Miaux , is there a way we can know abt the salary details ? like what range of jobs or salary are offered for a person with msc ?
or any kind of way to gauge it/rough estimation ?

Cause i am really worried about the job scenarios as we need to secure a 40k euro job to be able to live in germany .

Concerned ,

Rahul


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Well, you can check salary surveys ( Mercer, Tower Watsons) are the most popular for Europe. 

Where are you getting the 40k? This only applies if you want to go for the blue card. When you are a graduate with a German degree, the amount doesnt matter as long as you have a job offer. And this was told to me by the auslandbehorde office. 

But someone with your profile and no work experience... expect around 23 - 28k, and I know that because thats what my German colleagues earned on their first jobs with no job experience and being native in German.


----------



## RahulMehra (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey miaux,

Thank you for valuable information . It surely is gonna help me alot !
mia , by any chance are u aware of ireland ? As i heard that germny is a tech hub and ireland is a bit more of finance and hr . 

If you know any insight regarding it , can you kindly share ?

Thanking ,

Rahul


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

I have never been to Ireland, so I cant tell you anything, 

But you can check the working regulations so you can have an idea. lots of european hqs are there ( google, facebook, twitter, etc)


----------

